
The Myth of RAM (2014) - mpweiher
http://www.ilikebigbits.com/2014_04_21_myth_of_ram_1.html
======
dang
Discussed a few years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12383012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12383012)

